# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.79.0 - Samsung, LG, P5100 vie direct emmc - first in the world

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.79.0 - Samsung,  LG, P5100 vie direct emmc - first in the world* *Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.79.0 - Samsung,  LG, P5100 vie direct emmc - first in the world 
Added via JTAG connection: 
- support Samsung GT-i6410 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Samsung GT-S7270 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support L7 II P710 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair) 
Added via EMMC TOOL:
- support Samsung GT-P5100 (ROM1/2 - READ/Write) - first in the world*

----------

